# Hummingbird 587CI HD Combo



## Dagojoe (Jul 16, 2013)

Has anyone used the Hummingbird 597CI HD Combo(The title of this thread was wrong but I could not correct, it is the 597 I am looking at, not 587). I am thinking about getting it for fishing for Walleye and Perch in Lake Erie (and possibly bass in Inland lakes). Any thoughts? Also, it looks like it comes with a UniMap cartography. Do you think this is a good enough map for Lake Erie?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I've had that unit for a few years now, and like it. Never had any problems with it. In fact, I even bought a second setup (cables, mount, transducer) so I can use it when I'm on my smaller boat.

The stock map (if they haven't changed what they ship with) is about as basic as it gets. It's really only there for reference to your gps position, i.e. no topography. The whole body of water is just a solid blue! Think of it like a car's gps with no streets!! lol. It's good for *very* basic navigation, (if you need to get back to the ramp and don't remember how you got where you are kinda deal), saving waypoints and tracking your path, but that's about it. If you want any kind of contour lines, you'll have to look into a Navionics card. I just use the Navionics iPhone app if/when I feel the need.


----------



## marlin78 (Jul 18, 2012)

Very easy to use and an awesome fish finder . It really has improved my catch rate and quality of fish being so sensitive . I give it a big thumbs up in my book and this year I'll be getting the contour map for it .


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Joe I just purchased the same unit you are looking at at the start of this ice season w/ the boat and ice ducers. Had knowledge of several ff's and found this to be relatively easy to use out of the box.
Picture quality is very nice and worked incredible as an ice graph. 
No open water experience yet but would recommend on ice usage alone.
Nice thing about it is it is double soft/hard water unit saving you from purchasing another if you want to ice fish as well.
here is it picking up a fish and a tiny jig from ice fishing. Keep in mind the straight line is a tiny ice jig
The other line is a fish rising then lowering from the jig
as far as the base map I will not be so nice....its the worse base map I used. 
I would recommend the map card but look and see which one has the best coverage for the lakes you fish most as they vary.
I too have Navionics app but use the HB on the ice exclusively. Want to save my phone batt for an emergency. I use the app for strictly home planning and should all else fail my last ditch back up to actually having to navigate the old fashion way!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dagojoe (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, I appreciate it. I actually ended up buying a HUMMINBIRD 788 HD DI COMBO. It is a discontinued model and I found a good deal on it and from what I read it is a pretty good unit. Anyone have experience with this unit?

Not sure how the basic map is on this unit but I have a feeling that will be my next expense, upgrading to a better map because I want a better view of topography / structure below. Have to try it and see what it looks like in the spring. I fish primarily on Lake Erie but will occasionally go to some Inland Lakes. Any suggestions on a good map for this unit?

Whjr15, I am curious about what you mean by "I just use the Navionics iPhone app if/when I feel the need." Does this app show the topography? Does it connect to the fish finder? (Sorry if these are stupid questions). 

Erierider, thanks for the picture. Is the reason there are lines because the boat is moving? Guess I kind of expected it to show fish markings without lines.

Thanks everyone again for your feedback and sharing your experience. Sooooo much to learn!!!!

Joe


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I have two 788's and have been happy with them. I haven't used the base map I use mapping chips.


----------



## Dagojoe (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Bimmer. Is there a particular chip I should be looking for to fish in Lake Erie?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Joe,

I am stationary on the ice in that mode. The lines are the fish and the jig. Notice the lower line moving up. This tells me the fish moved towards my bait (then away). If you will notice on the right of the screen there is a small section separated from the larger screen. This is your RTS (real time sonar) on the right, or what you are seeing at that moment under the boat.
To the left of that is the history of the screen for the last few seconds. This will help show the mood of the fish etc. 
You can choose the marks, like you see or fish or both.
I would recommend this. Use the marks and not the fish icon. FF's will pick up debris or particles in the water that are not fish. With the fish symbol only, you will see a picture of a fish. Well sometimes thats not a fish but debris.
With the marks (arches) when moving, the color will dictate the size of the fish (depending on its size, relation to the cone and what it is doing at the time it passes under you) The arches is what you want to utilize to full potential of the HB or any other finder for that matter.
The HB units are all pretty much the same other than screen size, as long as you buy the same model in a larger screen.
Again, as far as the cards check, as I believe Lakemaster and Navionics both work in your unit. Go to each website and check the cards. You will find a list of each lake that is covered and what is covered on that lake, depth intervals etc.


----------



## Dagojoe (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks erierider.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Dagojoe said:


> Whjr15, I am curious about what you mean by "I just use the Navionics iPhone app if/when I feel the need." Does this app show the topography? Does it connect to the fish finder? (Sorry if these are stupid questions).


It's a stand-alone smartphone (iPhone or droid) app. It's basically my way of saving $200 by not buying the fish finder chip (it's only 10 or 15 bucks, depending on which version you get). It gives you everything that the chip gives you, including topography, just on your smartphone. It's a compromise, I guess, but I can also use it during ice season! Since it's on my phone, I can also scout out new spots I'd like to try whenever I want -- I don't have to be in the boat with the fish finder!


----------



## Dagojoe (Jul 16, 2013)

Makes sense whjr15, thanks


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

whjr15 said:


> It's a stand-alone smartphone (iPhone or droid) app. It's basically my way of saving $200 by not buying the fish finder chip (it's only 10 or 15 bucks, depending on which version you get). It gives you everything that the chip gives you, including topography, just on your smartphone. It's a compromise, I guess, but I can also use it during ice season! Since it's on my phone, I can also scout out new spots I'd like to try whenever I want -- I don't have to be in the boat with the fish finder!


Why not buy the ice transducer and have an all year 'round unit that can take you to your summer spots and keep the phone for emergency use??

I also have the Navionics app and will throw numbers in them but use the 'bird year round and have any info I would ever need in one complete compact unit and a full battery on my phone for emergency use.

To each their own and that's just another option.

Here is a link to the lakes covered on the Lakemaster card for your unit. Since you are fishing erie and inland, check and see if your lakes are on there. Hodeges marine has this card for 88 bucks now.

http://www.lakemap.com/uploadedFiles/Website_Library_Assets/Files/GL_v1_2013(3).pdf

http://www.hodgesmarine.com/Lakemas...i-In-Oh-Ky-Sd-F-Hu-p/lak600015-1.htm?click=19


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

ErieRider said:


> Why not buy the ice transducer and have an all year 'round unit that can take you to your summer spots and keep the phone for emergency use??


I like my Vexilar too much, that's why!  

Also, I'm not worried about it draining my phone's battery; it's not like I have it open the whole time. I check it once I'm in the ballpark of where I wanna be, then fine tune my position from there. Phone is always 100% charged when I go onto the ice, plus I've got a Mophie iPhone case which holds another 100% worth of charge, should the need arise. I also never hit the ice alone, so I'm not the only one with a phone!

On the boat, I've got the VHF, the same phone case, plus a "cigarette lighter" phone charger onboard... So I'm as charged up as I could possibly be in that regard!! 

Like I said, it's a compromise, sure, but it works for me and I don't think I'd have it any other way... Short of hitting the lottery of course!! 

I just like the flexibility it gives me. I can be *anywhere*, at *any time*, pull my phone out and open the app. Zoom into Mosquito lake, (or any lake for that matter) and start scouting. Maybe create a waypoint or two, or maybe just remember the general area I'd like to try next trip. Can't do that with the 'Bird!!

But thanks though, $88 is a good price on that card for sure!!


----------



## Dagojoe (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the links ErieRider. I looked and did not see anything on the Lakemaster card for the Erie Central basin which is where I do most of my fishing. One of the things on the list was for Erie, Lorain* (the * = LakeMaster high definition survey. Whatever that means). It looks like the Navionics gold might be my best bet because as far as I can see it has Erie (Western Basin, Sandusky, Central Basin, Eastern Basin) and some of the inland lakes I fish. I am assuming that is a decent chip to get, thoughts??? Looks like more money!!!!! aghhhhhh


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

I have that model and like it a lot.....sorry to hear they discontinued it. factory map is almost worthless. I need a card as well.....anyone know of a card that covers from Sandusky to erie pa? Thx


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

The high definition survey gives more detail and greater increments for the depth changes. I know on the pdf I connected it said covers entire lake erie. And honestly I do not pay much attention to contour etc when fishing the central basin. As far mapping etc. with the bird, if you use it year round just disconnect the bird from the dash and throw it back on the ice pack if you really want to map with it anywhere. However, I do use the app for planning at home as I find that is the best use for that app. 
I am big about back up on the ice and I always fish with someone else for sure. But what if that other person falls in through the ice??? Has his phone in his pocket and it dies. Then I need to make an emergency call and my phone is less than half power. They ask me to stay on the line and in the cold my battery is drained very quickly??? I am just saying I keep my phone for emergency only on the ice. The app is great without a doubt but I just save my phone for all its worth on Erie Ice.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You should look into one of those Mophie Juice Pack Powerstations that were talked about in another thread. It was my wife's when she had an android but now has an iphone5 so I took it, she uses her phone for work so she always killed her battery. I was on the phone all morning ice fishing trying to hook up with guys etc and my battery got low by 10, this thing charged up works so sick, charges your phone in no time, the battery in it is twice as big as a cell phone maybe more 4000Mah. I could charge my pnone twice, I'll never go fishing without it again. The cold didn't effect it either. Those days on open water when picture messages kill your battery or when your in g3 offshore, no worries now. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=mop...ower+station&tbm=shop&spd=2641698550554565046


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> You should look into one of those Mophie Juice Pack Powerstations that were talked about in another thread. It was my wife's when she had an android but now has an iphone5 so I took it, she uses her phone for work so she always killed her battery. I was on the phone all morning ice fishing trying to hook up with guys etc and my battery got low by 10, this thing charged up works so sick, charges your phone in no time, the battery in it is twice as big as a cell phone maybe more 4000Mah. I could charge my pnone twice, I'll never go fishing without it again. The cold didn't effect it either. Those days on open water when picture messages kill your battery or when your in g3 offshore, no worries now.


Check my last post!! I have one, and that's why I'm not ever worried about my phone going dead -- it's just not an issue!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

For sure, those things are sweet, glad I found it laying around the house I didn't even have to pay for it wife's company did!


----------

